# More Christmas confusion...



## Reformedfellow (Dec 23, 2012)

What should be our attitude towards this gathering? How should we treat it?


----------



## kodos (Dec 23, 2012)

My wife and I will not be attending the Church service on Christmas Eve. Our elders know where we stand on this issue as well. You might want to chat with your elders before taking our advice either way 

It you do attend then I would think that your wife should still cover, as it is still a worship service where a minister of the gospel will be preaching, and songs will be sung, and prayers offered up to God. 

But this should be instructive to those who don't think that a call to worship on a day other than the Lord's Day can and will bind men's consciences.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 23, 2012)

Interestingly enough, and this anecdotal, we have a couple of families who come and worship with us once a year, on the Lord's Day closest to "Christmas", purely because we do not observe "holy days" and have a regular, ordinary (in the best sense of that word), Lord's Day worship instead of a Cantata or some other "kid' worship" they have at their home PCA and EPC churches locally.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Dec 23, 2012)

I cover, so I'll try to address that part. For us, when I cover is determined by a few criteria. I cover for public worship, but also for corporate Bible study and corporate prayer meetings. Basically, if there's a means of grace like preaching and/or prayer, I cover. If she only covers for Lord's Day corporate worship, then since this is not a Lord's Day corporate worship, you could reasonably draw the conclusion that she is free not to cover. I cover for the three times I mentioned above and specifically don't cover for others to (hopefully) help others see the distinction. I was the only woman in our congregation who covered for a long time; we now have one other plus my daughter, so I know that tension. 

Be blessed in your endeavors.


----------



## kodos (Dec 23, 2012)

Colin,
I have found that good elders who know their flock will take into account their convictions when counseling them even if it doesn't line up with their own. It also gives you an opportunity to witness to them regarding any biblical convictions you may have. Mine, even though they do not agree with me (I'm also PCA) have been gracious enough in discussing my holding onto EP and the Sabbath even though they disagree with both.

At the very least since God has put them in authority over you it might be worth discussing. But you know the particulars of your session more than I 

Blessings,
Rom



Reformedfellow said:


> Rom,
> Thankyou for responding.
> 
> "..You might want to chat with your elders before taking our advice either way.."
> ...


----------



## Reepicheep (Dec 24, 2012)

Attending a Christmas Eve service is a matter of Christian Liberty. There is no need to stress about this brother.

For what it's worth, any opportunity to fellowship and worship God as a Church body is a blessing...So I suggest going.


----------



## Miss Marple (Dec 24, 2012)

My non-seminarian pew warmer take on it is, if the the elders call it a worship service, it's a worship service, and I'd treat it as such. For example if your wife covers her head in worship services I think she should do that. Whatever is normally done in a worship service. And yes, I think you should go, and enjoy, and not stress over it. Would God call it a sin to attend a Christmas Eve worship service duly called by our elders? Perhaps I am stupid but I don't think so.


----------



## Reepicheep (Dec 25, 2012)

Ah, my apologies for misunderstanding Colin!

I do appreciate your care and concern about these things. May God guide you.


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 25, 2012)

So what did you decide?

I would say wear a head covering. Stay consistent. Don't cover just to do it before others. Do it because you are convicted by it. In this case since there is uncertainty, better to cover than not. This way you can no for sure you aren't sinning...at least in the physical requirement to cover.


----------

